# Star Trek Strange New Worlds: Spielt William Shatner mit 89 Jahren noch mal Captain Kirk?



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Juni 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Strange New Worlds: Spielt William Shatner mit 89 Jahren noch mal Captain Kirk?*

						William Shatner, berühmt durch seine Darstellung des Captain James T. Kirk, könnte sich trotz seines stolzen Alters von 89 immer noch eine Rückkehr ins Star Trek-Universum vorstellen. Eine eigene Serie nach Art von Star Trek: Picard oder Strange New Worlds, die Christopher Pike in den Fokus stellt, strebt er jedoch nicht an.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Strange New Worlds: Spielt William Shatner mit 89 Jahren noch mal Captain Kirk?*


----------



## Nuallan (4. Juni 2020)

William Shattner ist schon geil. Sein ganzes Leben heult er rum das er immer nur auf Star Trek reduziert wird, aber versucht trotzdem sein ganzes Leben lang maximal Kohle aus dem Franchise zu pressen. Sei es mit irgendwelchen halbherzigen Dokus oder mit solchen Geschichten.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Juni 2020)

Mir ist Shatner durch seine naiv-ehrliche Weise und lebensbejahende Einstellung total sympathisch. Die meisten Interviews mit ihm sind pures Gold.

Als geriatrischen Kirk muss ich ihn aber trotzdem nicht sehen. Das verschärft nur meine Depressionen darüber, dass bei Star Trek das Alteisen ausgegraben werden muss, um nach totalem Schrott wenigstens etwas Unterdurchschnittliches produzieren zu können.


----------



## sethdiabolos (4. Juni 2020)

Deep Faking macht vieles möglich und jemand mit 89 wird wieder dargestellt wie jemand in den mittleren Jahren......


----------



## Zero-11 (4. Juni 2020)

ja klar  und wenn er gestorben ist, kehrt er als Zombie zurück


----------



## nibi030 (4. Juni 2020)

Ohje..Ich hoffe nicht...Der sieht schon jetzt aus wie eine Wasserleiche.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das verschärft nur meine Depressionen darüber, dass bei Star Trek das Alteisen ausgegraben werden muss, um nach totalem Schrott wenigstens etwas Unterdurchschnittliches produzieren zu können.



Ja es ist schon traurig, selbst die von vielen Trekies als ehr bescheiden angesehene Serie Voyager, mit Kate Mulgrew als Captain Janeway, wirkt für viele gegen Discovery, mit Sonequa Martin-Green als Michael Burnham, aus heutiger Sicht geradezu wie unschlagbar gut...


----------



## Der_Schnueffler149 (4. Juni 2020)

Die Star Trek Picard Selbsthilfegruppe soll den armen Shatner mal in Ruhe lassen und erstmal beweisen das sie in der Lage sind ne anständige Serie zu produzieren.


----------



## Voodoo2 (5. Juni 2020)

Oh je 
die Buddeln aber auch jeden aus


----------



## shootme55 (5. Juni 2020)

Ich würde mich freuen, William Shatner in seiner drittbesten Rolle zu sehen. 

Platz 2: Danny Crane in Boston Legal

Platz 1: William Shatner als William Shatner in Fan Boys!

Eher würd ich mich fragen wie sie ihn einbauen. In Picard is er seit 30 Jahren tot, in Discovery bräuchtest den IBM Summit um seinen Bauch wegzurechnen.


----------



## Seregios (5. Juni 2020)

Shatner als halber Kirk und halber Zigarren qualmender Danny Crane als Admiral im Sternenflotten-HQ, um den bierernsten Picard, Sisko u.a. die Leviten zu lesen.....  
Dafür könnte man ihn sogar in so eine Wurstpelle stopfen.


----------



## Mahoy (5. Juni 2020)

Seregios schrieb:


> Shatner als halber Kirk und halber Zigarren qualmender Danny Crane als Admiral im Sternenflotten-HQ, um den bierernsten Picard, Sisko u.a. die Leviten zu lesen.....
> Dafür könnte man ihn sogar in so eine Wurstpelle stopfen.



Das scheint mir ein tragfähiges Konzept zu sein. Auf jeden Fall tragfähiger als alles, was Kurtzman und seine geflügelten Affen entwerfen können.


----------



## xDave78 (5. Juni 2020)

Moah nee ne?
Lasst den ma da wo er ist. Schon Star Trek Picard war ja quasi Leichenschändung.
Discovery und die JJ Filme gefallen mir ja sehr gut - sogar heutzutage besser als TNG oder TOS - die wirken beide inzwischen doch schon sehr arg trashig. Sind halt doch schon arg alt. Aber die Picard Serie war im nachhinein betrachtet echt ekelig. Ich hoffe blos, sie machen keine weitere Staffel davon.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Juni 2020)

Zero-11 schrieb:


> ja klar  und wenn er gestorben ist, kehrt er als Zombie zurück



... oder als Android ohne jegliche körperlichen oder "mentalen" Vorteile gegenüber einem Menschen. Und mit vorprogrammiertem, dem biologischen entsprechenden, künstlichen Ablaufdatum? 

(eine der lächerlichsten Sachen in "Picard", zumal die "Ich nibbel eh' bald ab!" - Ansprache die einzige gute Szene von JL war)


----------



## Krautmausch (5. Juni 2020)

Das Gute an Shatner ist, dass er mit etwas Makeup und Haarfärbung heut noch wie in Generations aussehen würde. Er könnte also locker mal versehentlich durch ein Zeitloch aus der Zukunft (vor Generations) auftauchen und dem frisch das Kommando übergebenen Pike wertvolle Tips zum Kapitänsleben auf der Enterprise geben, während sie zusammen nach einem Weg suchen, ihn wieder in seine Zeit zu schicken. Leonard Nimoy und James Doohan hatten schließlich auch noch Auftritte in TNG, und Nimoy sogar noch in den JJ Reboots (nicht, dass das eine sonderlich gute Idee gewesen wäre). Ist also nix neues, dass alte Gesichter irgendwo mal wieder zum Vorschein kommen.


----------



## DarkWing13 (6. Juni 2020)

Denkbar wäre für mich eine Art Intro zur der "Pike-Serie", in der ein alter "Kirk" seinen Vorgänger auf der Enterprise würdigt...widerspräche aber Shattners Aussage, das er länger auf dem Bildschirm zu sehen sein will...ist aber wahrscheinlich nur eine Preisfrage, die andererseits mit 89 auch in Hintergrund rückt...da kommt es dann wahrscheinlich eher darauf an, wie gut die Serie wird, und ob Shattner noch mal ein "Zeichen" im Star Trek Universum setzen will...  

mfg


----------



## Schinken (29. September 2021)

Oder ich g


Seregios schrieb:


> Shatner als halber Kirk und halber Zigarren qualmender Danny Crane als Admiral im Sternenflotten-HQ, um den bierernsten Picard, Sisko u.a. die Leviten zu lesen.....
> Dafür könnte man ihn sogar in so eine Wurstpelle stopfen.


Oder ich guck einfach mal wieder Boston Legal! Danke für die Erinnerung


----------

